# what dog you got and pics??



## vader (Dec 13, 2004)

what dogs or animals you got???

I post my pics a little later


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Here are a few 
The hounds








Whats with the long face :lol: 








Its cool for cats








Nelly









And thats not including the various rodents


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

a lurcher and a whippet x Italian greyhound - both rescues and both great dogs.



















the hooligans don't let those faces fool you!









ps. many more on my web site  of them!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

My old mate:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/ratty/DSC_0019aa.jpg

Sadly now, passed on


----------



## ade (Aug 27, 2002)

Greyhound and a whippet cross puppy only 12 weeks


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

ade said:


> Greyhound and a whippet cross puppy only 12 weeks


oh beautiful..........not that I like greyhounds or whippets 8)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

My baby ,bless her aaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Jesus Horny she looked so much prettier when she tried to hump my leg :lol: :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

It's well trained...


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

vader said:


> what dogs or animals you got???
> 
> I post my pics a little later


Good evening, Darth.

Nice to see another Jedi Knight on here even though you've turned to the dark side 

My dog is a wookie  :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Ash is a brindle Lurcher, Sam is a Greyhound


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Pasted from my last thread on the subject 

The old man of the family, Yogi, is enormous. Everyone loves him. I don't know much about his first 6 months or so, as he was taken in as a stray by an ex of mine, long before I met her. Suffice to say he's probably about 12 or 13 now...










The leader of the pack, Cassie. Not too far distant from a Lilac Burm in colour, shape and temperament. Absolutely will not leave you alone if she wants to be fussed, and THE most prolific mouser. She likes to give daddy a present, usually in the middle of the night. Will cuddle up with Yogi or one of the dogs if I'm doing something else.










I let Cassie have 1 litter of kittens, and Molly was one of those. Even more demanding than her mother when the mood takes her, but that isn't quite so often, so the balance isn't too bad. Usually to be found sleeping on top of the kitchen wall units, playing in the roof of the carport, or (like this) sleeping on top of the wardrobe in the conservatory. Molly knows how to relax!










Loki (7) is my eldest Dalmatian. Everyone thinks I should have called him David Bowie, as he has 2 different colour eyes, but Loki is the Norse God of Mischief, and I reckon its bloody apt. He's a manic attention seeker, food thief and has absolutely boundless energy. If he wants to rest his head on your knee, he WILL do so, because he'll just keep on putting it back everytime you move, and WILL keep it up for longer than you can be bothered to shift him. He drives me mad at times, but he's so lovable with it, I can't stay mad for long...










Helen is a year younger and such a pretty dog, but rather camera shy. She's 6, and I got her to tire "the other one" out a bit. It generally works. They're great company and totally inseparable. They bonded straight away when she was 8 weeks and tackle life together. In some ways, she's the complete opposite. She's quite lazy and much less playful. She also makes a great guard dog (he's hopeless) and despite his energy, she's probably the dominant one.










Well that's my little lot. How about yours?

(BTW the Dals are both liver spotted - it isn't poor colour balance on the camera! I wanted a dog with a brown nose, and Loki fitted the bill perfectly. I found Helen to match!)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I've got a Hungarian Puli , that's a rasta dog 8) She's the black dog with dreadlocks on this link

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ight=woods

The other two dogs are Tim's dalmatians, the kids are mine and the flying woman is unfortuntalely me.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Another picture of a Puli, they look great when they run, all their cords go beserk!

My Puli is 12 and she's called Poppy ( sorry Kell)


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

vader said:


> what dogs or animals you got???


I have loads of animals but I don't know how to post the pic's 

but here is the list of animals that I have lol

8 Dogs these consist of - 6 German Spitz

Harley
Spice
Badger
Luca 
Lauken
Charm
A Borzoi - Miesha
And A Greyhound - Alice

All the dogs are on my website www.spilmah.co.uk 

1 Parrot, "Alfie"
1 Cat "Mitts"
1 Hamster "legless" ( He has a leg missing ) LOL
17 Chickens 
1 Turkey ( NO! not for xmas ) she is a pet
3 Ducks
5 Rabbits, "Bobit", "Leo", "Sky", "Sandy", & "Rodger the Lodger"
Last but not least 1 Shetland Pony "Tiny Tim"

And they all fit in a TT :wink: LOL

I think thats everyone 

Sam xx


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

spilmah said:


> vader said:
> 
> 
> > what dogs or animals you got???
> ...


OMG. How do you find time to do anything? :lol:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

jampott said:


> OMG. How do you find time to do anything? :lol:


LOL I'm Not Sure, but I do 

SamXX


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Our motley crew 

The old lady of the house, she's a bit more grey looking now, can still run like f*** and catches the odd rabbit.










One ginger tom and his spotty "brother".


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

There you go Sam pics of some of your babies :wink: :-*



spilmah said:


> I have loads of animals but I don't know how to post the pic's
> 
> but here is the list of animals that I have lol
> 
> ...


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Norman your a star!!! thank you, and you even got ALL their names right Thank you.

SamXX


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Miesha looks very cute indeed. Is she as soppy as she looks?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

spilmah - you have a web site no? I think I remember looking at it either that or I hopelessly confusing you - sorry if so. I don't think you had Miesha then - maybe see you at a dog show sometime - say hello if you see me


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

jampott said:


> Miesha looks very cute indeed. Is she as soppy as she looks?


She is just the best!! she has the most amazing temprament.

Can you believe my chickens and the Turkey run free range in the garden with the dogs,  its a wonderful sight. I must have the most amazing sight hounds as they dont even bother the chickens. LOL

Sam xx


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

kctt said:


> spilmah - you have a web site no? I think I remember looking at it either that or I hopelessly confusing you - sorry if so. I don't think you had Miesha then - maybe see you at a dog show sometime - say hello if you see me


Yes you have had a look at the website b4, I remember know  No I didnt have Miesha then, Alice need a running partner  and after a year of reserching the different sight hounds in came Miesha lol, and never looked back.

Sam XX


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

spilmah said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Miesha looks very cute indeed. Is she as soppy as she looks?
> ...


I can believe that. My dogs would love some chickens. They get on really really well with the cats


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

jampott said:


> The leader of the pack, Cassie. Not too far distant from a Lilac Burm in colour, shape and temperament. Absolutely will not leave you alone if she wants to be fussed, and THE most prolific mouser. She likes to give daddy a present, usually in the middle of the night. Will cuddle up with Yogi or one of the dogs if I'm doing something else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your cassie she is absolutly gorgeous, is she able to have anymore litters or have you had her done know??

I had a great big blue Tom cat that I bred 10 years ago, he was the love of my life, but he sadly passed on in March this year, I thought my world was going to end, I couldnt stop crying for two weeks, I felt so silly I would be out and just burst in to tears, I looked like a flipplin panda 

Your dogs are lovely too, being mainly a dog person I would say that LOL


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

My dog, Maddie.
We got her from the local dog shelter.
She's a very nervous dog, and not very good with strangers, but she's very intelligent and loving.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

spilmah said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > The leader of the pack, Cassie. Not too far distant from a Lilac Burm in colour, shape and temperament. Absolutely will not leave you alone if she wants to be fussed, and THE most prolific mouser. She likes to give daddy a present, usually in the middle of the night. Will cuddle up with Yogi or one of the dogs if I'm doing something else.
> ...


I'm afraid she's been "done" 

From the litter of 5, I kept 3. She had 2 ginger toms, 2 jet black and 1 exactly like her, except with a different shaped face (more rounded and tabby-like, and less oriental looking).

The ginger tom (Oliver) I kept, vanished at about 6 months old 

The other grey/pink (Haggis) was unfortunately left behind when I moved house this time last year and found a new home. She vanished about a week before I moved and didn't return until after I'd gone. I had friends looking out, and she was spotted, but nobody was able to entice her into a basket. She's still in the area, though, so I'm happy she's been taken in and has a happy life still.

Molly is the remaining one I have.

The other 2 went to a friend I since lost touch with, but I know they'll be happy there


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

jampott said:


> I'm afraid she's been "done"


Oh thats such a shame 

I love to see all the dogs from the rescue shelters that have found loving homes. 

It takes a special person to rescue a dog, cos you never know what your getting, you may get a bit of the dogs background but its still a gamble.

SamXX


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

My new cat:

http://www.broenink-art.nl/maukie2.swf

He likes a mouse to move around :wink: :roll:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> My new cat:
> 
> http://www.broenink-art.nl/maukie2.swf
> 
> He likes a mouse to move around :wink: :roll:


Very Clever LOL :lol:

Sam XX


----------

